# Need help with inherited New Braunfels Smoker



## smokinmurry (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently inherited a New Braunfels Smoker. It's very heavy duty metal, it is just one horizontal barrel style and the entire top half hinges. It has 4 adjustable vents, two on each end, one on the lid and one on the base. I have just a small grate and a solid square plate inside. Would love to use it to smoke meat but don't know where to start. Can't find any info on the net for this particular model. If anyone has any info about this, it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jalan43 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can you post a photo. It sounds like you would use it like an Ugly Drum Smoker.


----------



## smokinmurry (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some pics. Its seems to be in decent shape. The inside is rusty, can I just season it, or do i have to grind the rust off?


----------



## smokinmurry (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some pics!


----------



## alelover (Apr 3, 2012)

If you put the charcoal and wood on one end and the meat on the other and cook with indirect heat you should be able smoke some fine vittles. Get a good thermometer so you know what your temps are. A probe thermo for the meat temp is very highly recommended. This one is used by a lot of the guys on here and one of our best members sells them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116229/et-732

I would use a wire wheel on a drill to remove the rust then re-season it.

If you get a side firebox then the whole thing can be a smoke box and it will work even better. Search up top in the search box and you will find a lot of info on the site as to how to use that beast.


----------



## smokinmurry (May 29, 2012)

Just wanted to show you what I ended up doing!!
	

		
			
		

		
	










I appreciate the tips. I did some more research online and went with this design. It's a reverse flow smoker. I added the two temp gauges to make sure the chamber was even, and couldn't believe the results!! Identical!! The ribs turned out awesome, and the wild hog shoulder did the same!! I'm a weekend warrior now!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful build...JJ


----------



## bruno994 (May 29, 2012)

Nice conversion.


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2012)

Murry, morning...  Great job on converting the smoker to an RF.... Amazing.... Food looks super..... Impressive....  Dave


----------



## jrod62 (May 30, 2012)

Looks great ! 
I'm wanting to redo mine and make a reverse flow
out of it . Any info you can share will be helpful.
What gage steel for the reverse plate did you use ?
and how big of a opening did you leave on the plate ?
My dad built me a "L" shape shelf out of red cedar for it.
I got some 10" tires that going on it.


----------



## scarbelly (May 30, 2012)

WOW - that is an awesome job and the food is looking great too


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Fantastic job on the smoker and the food looks awesome!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2012)

Nice , and welcome to SMF!

Send lots of Q-view...


----------



## klsbigdog (Apr 26, 2014)

I have one of these also, but I need some replacement parts. Does anyone know what model this is so I get the right dimension replacements?


----------

